# Nfr lost wellsfargo in wa state ......



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

So i just got the email from nfr that says they lost wells in wa state and they have no idea who got it.......does anyone know who did ?.......


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

anyone in wa have anymore info on this ? who got the WF work they lost ?


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

No. Got the same thing here in Florida but no info. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

NO! Say it isn't so! 

I know Safeguard was given a bunch of WF work in several states and if they handled it OK they were promised more. Wa, Fl, and, Ny all on that list. :vs_frown:

Good luck out there. Hoping my hunch isn't right.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

It happened in a few other states as well. They totally lost it in places and had major losses in others.


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

Wells seems to be restructuring how they do things. They seem to be naming different nationals/regionals as "primary" in each state and then having a smaller "secondary" vendors in there for checks and balances. This is something, that to my knowledge, they have never done before. We do have other clients in the areas that Wells restructured, as well. We are working tirelessly to get new clients in the areas that we lost so we can help keep our incredible contractors going strong with us, nationwide.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

ContractorRecruiter said:


> Wells seems to be restructuring how they do things. They seem to be naming different nationals/regionals as "primary" in each state and then having a smaller "secondary" vendors in there for checks and balances.


Wow. A structure like that only seems ripe for finger pointing, charge backs and insurance claims. Think if I had the option I might steer clear of Wells in those areas.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> NO! Say it isn't so!
> 
> I know Safeguard was given a bunch of WF work in several states and if they handled it OK they were promised more. . .


After we refused to take them, SG accepted all of the "INSTALL LOCKBOXES" orders in Montana a few months ago. Their WO's to their vendors must've read like this:

*As a valued SG vendor you have been chosen to travel just over 1000 miles round trip through the rurals of eastern Montana to install 1 lockbox on a secondary door for the allowable pricing of $40 before discount. As a reminder, if you miss one of the hundreds of specifically outlined property condition photos while you're there, we will refuse payment altogether. 
IMPORTANT: Please complete this order before you go broke & file for bankruptcy protection or you will be back-charged. Thank you.

*Needless to say, this little experiment did not go well for them here.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Unbelievable*

give it to Safeguard for a couple months, and let everything go to hell.

When they fail and the contract changes hands, we will get the new company to try and stick as much of the cost of safeguards neglect on the local guy who was doing a decent job before we gave the property to Safeguard.

I sucks when a reputable company gets replaced by a hit or miss bloated den of thieves.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

PropPresPro said:


> After we refused to take them, SG accepted all of the "INSTALL LOCKBOXES" orders in Montana a few months ago. Their WO's to their vendors must've read like this:
> 
> *As a valued SG vendor you have been chosen to travel just over 1000 miles round trip through the rurals of eastern Montana to install 1 lockbox on a secondary door for the allowable pricing of $40 before discount. As a reminder, if you miss one of the hundreds of specifically outlined property condition photos while you're there, we will refuse payment altogether.
> IMPORTANT: Please complete this order before you go broke & file for bankruptcy protection or you will be back-charged. Thank you.
> ...



It's unfortunate that none of the landers are reading this forum. With little hope that some of them do: Don't give your work to Safeguard, they don't have system in place to handle anything, their management sucks, their office employees suck, all good vendors dumped them and they hire newbies that don't know better.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

newreo said:


> It's unfortunate that none of the landers are reading this forum. With little hope that some of them do: Don't give your work to Safeguard, they don't have system in place to handle anything, their management sucks, their office employees suck, all good vendors dumped them and they hire newbies that don't know better.


You might be surprised to know that probably _ALL_ entities involved in this property preservation circus, from banks to national and regional service providers are lurking here.


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

PropPresPro said:


> You might be surprised to know that probably _ALL_ entities involved in this property preservation circus, from banks to national and regional service providers are lurking here.


Oh, they are most definitely lurking here. You say one bad word and they respond, along with 3 new "newbie" accounts trying to back up their lies. Mostly regionals as far as I have seen. Either way, if I was them, I would be worried too. They cannot stop people here from spreading the truth about their BS. 

As for NFR losing Wells, I am not surprised. I am not sure why everyone is putting their faith in SG, but I would rather pour acid in my eyes than have to deal with them. They have earned every one of their nicknames in the industry with their horrible tactics for not paying and charging back. :glare:


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

*Make it rain*



PropPresPro said:


> You might be surprised to know that probably _ALL_ entities involved in this property preservation circus, from banks to national and regional service providers are lurking here.


I sure hope the Bank reps come on here.

Hey Mr., Miss, Mrs. or transgender Bank rep.

Do you really think you can hire companies TO RIP CONTRACTORS OFF.

and just turn the other cheek Oh well maybe they shouldn't have missed the street sign pic. What you say Banker.


----------

